# Teaching Excel (Class/Course Tutor) - UK



## Ad_B (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Everyone

I have been thinking for some time about coming involved with teaching MS Excel.

There is a lot of demand for knowledgfe on this program, even just to learn the basics.

I have gained a lot of skills and knowledge over the last few years, both through teaching myself and also with a little help on here (thanks to all involved).

Does anyone know where/how I can get started?

I currently have no recognised qualifications (as everything is self-taught) so I assume I would need to get on some courses myself initially?

Apparantly, I do not need to be a qualified teacher to teach in colleges or night school.

If anyone can shed some light on this, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks and Regards,

Ad_B


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Oct 15, 2012)

Consider becoming a Microsoft Certified Trainer

MCT Certification | Microsoft Certified Trainer | Learning Consultant


----------

